# [Desarrollo] Aprender Java (open)

## Palmax Maverick

Estoy buscando un libro para ayudar a un amigo mío a aprender Java desde 0, pero ya sabe programar en C y C++.

¿Alguien me da alguna idea?

----------

## afkael

Ni idea si está actualizado (supongo que no) y si tiene un nivel adecuado para tu amigo.. pero bueno, es lo que conozco

Aprenda Java como si estubiera en primero y otras hierbas: http://www.tecnun.es/recursos/labmat0.html

----------

## Palmax Maverick

"Aprenda Java como si estuviera en primero" está actualizado al 08-02-05:

http://www.tecnun.es/asignaturas/Informat1/ayudainf/aprendainf/Java/Java2.pdf

Ya me lo han dicho dos personas.

----------

## luisx

a mi personalmente no me gusta "java como si estuvieras en primero"

yo curse java en dos semestres de la ingenieria y te recomendaria unos libros, porque ese titulo de arriba no se me hace bueno, no me gustan como van los temas. te muestra a hacer circulos sin ni tan siquiera aprender la programacion orientada a objetos, clases, metodos, herencia, etc. puedes buscar estos libros en la web si lo que quieres es realmente java desde 0:

java 2, curso de programacion editorial alfaomega de Fco. Javier Ceballos.

como programar en java de Deitel & Deitel

java 2 de joyanes aguilar

El primero fue el que mas me gusto ya despues te puedes seguir con la interfaz grafica, hilos, multimedia, sockets. el libro esta bien explicado y a diferencia de los manuales de la red, trae tips consejos y trucos para realizar buenos programas.

Espero que te sirva la info y no pretendo hacer menos a los demas comentarios. solo es mi punto de vista.  :Smile: 

Saludos

PD no puedo poner links sobre libros pero si no tienes dinero para comprarolos usa al buen amigo Google  :Laughing: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Lo que yo siempre hago es buscar en internet ebooks sobre el lenguaje, y probar algunos ejemplos, si los ejemplos funcionan entonces vale la pena leer el libro. Así aprendí C y PHP  :Very Happy: 

También he aprendido algo de java pero no soy experto que digamos. Lo poco que sé lo aprendí de estos libros (hace algunos ayeres): http://genomorro.webcindario.com/java.tar.gz

----------

## luisx

edgar_uriel84 va fuera del tema pero me recordaste a mi anterior domicilio   :Crying or Very sad:  , cuautitlan xD. saludos no sabes si en frente de la central de abastos de por hay cerca ya esta todo poblado ? xD

 :Laughing:  saludos

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *luisx wrote:*   

> edgar_uriel84 va fuera del tema pero me recordaste a mi anterior domicilio   , cuautitlan xD. saludos no sabes si en frente de la central de abastos de por hay cerca ya esta todo poblado ? xD
> 
>  saludos

 

Hola, pues no sé porque yo vivo en la parte de Tultitlan que esta pegada a Coacalco, entonces me queda a distancia y no voy por allá.

Saludos

----------

## Kuan

Te recomiendo el libro de "Programador Certificado Java 2 - Curso Práctico" de Antonio J. Martín Sierra.

No se anda por las ramas y trata todos los temas -desde los conceptos básicos a manipulación de archivos, bases de datos, el entorno gráfico hasta aplicaciones multitarea- con ejemplos concretos  de una forma muy clara.

Otra buena referencia a la que puede echarle un vistazo es "Filthy Rich Clients" de Chet Haase y Romain Guy.

En la página de este último autor y en los archivos del libro (Curious creature y Filthy rich clients ) encontrará algunas cosas bastante interesantes.

----------

## afkael

mmm... no se porqué me habia echo la idea de que buscabas algo que pudieras descargar de internet legalmente... no caí en que pedias un libro...

----------

## Theasker

saliéndome un poco de el hilo, pero por no abrir uno igual ... ¿me podríais recomendar lo mismo pero para PHP?

gracias majos

Un saludo

----------

## luisx

yo solo le he hechado una leida a php y msql para dummies 2 edicion de janet valade

en la pagina de php tambien esta un manual muy completo http://www.php.net/manual/es/

otro: professional php de Edward Lecky-Thompson

mira si quieren los mejores libros entren a http://www.programmingbooks.org alli los programadores califican los libros y obtienen una lista de los mejores.

para php -> http://www.programmingbooks.org/PHP

saludos y espero que te sirva la información.

----------

## Brazlee

 *Quote:*   

> mira si quieren los mejores libros entren a http://www.programmingbooks.org alli los programadores califican los libros y obtienen una lista de los mejores. 

 

Excelente  :Very Happy: . Me viene perfecto =P

Lo único que puedo agregar a la discusión, es que sí, el manual oficial de PHP es muy completo, pero es recomendable para profundizar después de ver lo básico

Saludos!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos que tal?

Veamos, he aqui una paginita, que tiene muy buenos tutoriales de programación...

http://www.programacionfacil.com/

Ahi tienes una lista.. entre ellos java... explica sencillamente y sin demasiada complicación.

Espero les sirva!

Saludos.

----------

